

We’re Launching Our App in Canada First (and Why Other Developers Should Too) - omgbobbyg
http://www.ideatoappster.com/word-hack-launches-in-canada/

======
payjo
Interesting approach. I've heard Norway or the GB are other places that devs
launch too, both with similar demographics.

